# Need Advice for Magic Lantern install on 5D3..which firmware version, etc?



## cayenne (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm wanting to try out ML on my 5D3....it seems mature enough, and I'd like to try shooting some RAW video.

I've been trying to read through the ML forums and guides...and well, it is nye impossible.

The threads there at the top have outdated info, and like 60-70 pages of years of posts...and trying to read all of them in so many threads on the subject is tough to go through just to find out some particulars.

So, hoping some here can help someone wanting to jump in.

I can't make heads or tails of starting with the Canon 1.13 vs the 1.23. At first on the 1.23 thread it states better idea to stick with 1.13...but that post is so old, and saw some indication that 1.23 is now the way to go since it matured.

However, I can't find out valid reasons to go for one vs the other...any suggestions, ideas or links to better precise info?

Right now I think that's my main concern. I have three of the SanDisck Extreme Pro 32GB CF cards, speeds up to 160 mb/s for doing RAW video. So, I think I'm good to at least start experimenting there. I can't find a definitive thread that is up to date anymore for a list of the best cards to use.

Any other suggestions I'd greatly appreciate too.

And lastly, I'm just starting on researching the workflows for RAW video. I"m trying to figure which is the best app to bring in the RAW video and turn into CinemaDNG which I understand Davinci Resolve works with now...and I'm wanting to experiment with just bringing into Resolve 12 and editing and color grading there.
I know there are specifics there I need to learn too, like maybe within Resolve generating and using proxy files for speed, as well as LUT and RAW settings withing Resolve...but I can start looking more at those details when I can reach that point.

But for now, the question of which Canon firmware to start with is the biggest one to me. I've never updated the firmware on my camera since I got it..it is at 1.1.2 currently....

I have downloaded the 1.1.3 and the 1.2.3 from the ML links...so I'm ready to go either way.

Anyway if anyone here has done the ML thing and could help me out I'd very much appreciate it!!

Thanks in advance,

cayenne 8)


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

for me it was like this:

[list type=decimal]
[*]update your camera to latest
[*]prepare a SD card for the firmware
[*]Go to the downloads and choose your camera\firmware combination
[*]Follow the instructions on the download page
[/list]

*** SD instead of CF because ML has issues with CF cards
*** 1.2.3 instead of 1.1.3 depends on your need of the following features

clean HDMI out
dual monitor support
AF at f/8 with teleconverters


----------



## cayenne (Sep 10, 2015)

meywd said:


> for me it was like this:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]update your camera to latest
> ...



Thanks for the reply!!

So, if you go with 1.2.3 you do or do NOT get the clean HDMI out, dual monitor and AF at f/8 with teleconverters.
Just trying to clarify.


I'm guessing it isn't a lifetime choice either way I go is it? I supposed I can jump back and forth between firmware versions and ML versions, right?

Also, don't you have to have 1.2.3 in order to remove the bootflag when you want to remove ML completely (like when sending camera in for work at Canon)?

Thanks!

C


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

cayenne said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > for me it was like this:
> ...



You get those features with 1.2.3, I am not sure about downgrading, the issue is with canon's firmware being downgradable, as for the boot flag I am not sure sorry, I read that somewhere but can't confirm it, but unless you have an issue with the newest version then upgrading is the best option


----------

